# Training diurnal sleep patterns



## Swah (Dec 3, 2014)

So as i am not used to having a nocturnal pet i of course get anxious when Rose sleeps during the day (something im learning to get used to). I would love to play with her during the day and such but i know she is nocturnal and it is not natural for a hedgehog to sleep at night and be awake during the day. I was just wondering what side effects might come from training her to be diurnal.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Please please don't do this. It is incredibly unhealthy for your pet. It causes undue stress on her immune system making her more likely to get sick and hibernate.

Hedgehogs are nocturnal, that is part of the deal.

That being said, you can take her out during the day as long as it isn't for long to see her awake. I do this when I do photo shoots or we go to the park (when it was nicer out). This is NOT changing their sleep patterns as we don't do this often. Also, you can let your hedgehog sleep on you during the day too as long as she isn't being forced to stay awake.


----------



## Swah (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks for the advice i just wanted to know before i did anything that could hurt her. I deff. will not being training her this way, i had her up earlier today for about 30 minutes put her back in her cage and she went right back to sleep.


----------



## Swah (Dec 3, 2014)

Also if anyone could help me out i still am not sure how to create a schedule for her. She is 10 weeks and has been with me for 2 days and i wanna make sure im on the right track =/ i get a little worried


----------



## Purranah (Nov 12, 2014)

I hold my hedgehog for only about 30 minutes at 3pm(after school)
then again at half 9/10pm for about 45 minutes to an hour.
She seems perfectly happy and, if she's tired, I always let her sleep on me.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

It really depends on you.

Here is my schedule. I have lots of animals so mine is incredibly hectic but with the hedgehogs its not so bad. 

I get up in the morning, on school days this is at 6, on not school days it is at 8. On school days, I just make sure everyone is okay. Sometimes I will pick them up but mostly I just pet them to make sure they react. Getting huffed at in the morning is my usual routine. On not school days, I will get them out and give them a good once over, any poop boots and its into the tub for a foot bath. Then they are out with me for about an hour or so until they dry. On footbath days, sometimes I don't get them out later at night, if I have time I do though. If no one needs a footbath, then around 6 I start getting them out, one by one. I get Penny out first since she is my least upset at being woken up and it's in my lap with a cuddle bag for her. If they are getting bugs or mice that evening, I'll feed them then too. I take out my Rose last because she needs to poop or pee in her play pen otherwise she will go on me. Because I have to keep her up for her to use the bathroom, she normally comes out around 9, 15 minutes in the playpen then 45 minutes with me. Then it's bedtime and lights off. 

Weekends are bath days if they need them and I let Rose swim every Sunday since she refuses to wheel and is over weight. I get her out during the day for this as well and let her swim, normally it's about five minutes or so before she gets stressed then again it's cuddle time for about an hour until she is dry. 

The point is make it for you. I school and work. I make their schedule around mine. I try to stick with the same night time routine if I can. Mornings can be a little more varied for us. Some hedgehogs really need a daily schedule, same time everyday. All of mine seem to fine as long as I let them sleep on me. Which is my favorite part.


----------



## Swah (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks so much to everyone! I'm learning a lot the past few days. I only work 3 days a week as i am in the restaurant business and i do contracted parties every weekend usually from 10-11 am till 12 or 1am at the very latest. I'm going to try to keep the lights on and let her sleep from 8-9am till about the time i get back hopefully tht will be ok for her =). Coincidentally my Hedgehog's name is Rosabelle ! (rosey or rose for short)


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I would be worried about the lights being on for long. Between 14 hours to 12 hours is a good time. If you are leaving the lights on till midnight or later, then the sun comes up around 6 (at least where I am from) she doesn't get very much dark time.


----------

